# New Cage Bedding Adventure - 6 Month Review



## jlhummel (Oct 23, 2014)

A while ago I got really frustrated with using fleece as bedding. I wanted to share my experiences with a new type of bedding (for me anyway) in case others might find it useful. 

My girls were super nest builders. No one in the cage could have nice things because anything put into the cage immediately became shredded to be added to the already ENORMOUS pile of nesting material. I tried every which way to entertain them thinking it was a matter of them being bored...I tried switching it out more often (too smelly?) less often (not smelly enough?) tacked down (want to move it?) free floating (want to burrow?) with and without burrow boxes/litter pans....nope, nope, nope, nope, and double nope, nothing worked. After several months and many many dollars spent on fleece bedding I decided enough was enough. I found one thread talking about using borris mats and went on an adventure to research and explore alternative bedding. 

This is now our setup and it seems to be working pretty well even after about 6 months. MUCH less destruction, less smelly, easier spot cleaning and much more cost effective.

Quick Info:
- Double Critter Nation
- 3 Rats (started with 4 but my Cleo passed last month)
- Top level is 1 L shape tray 
- Bottom level is a large cement mixing tray and one shelf.


Top Level









On large L shaped tray and shelves I have been using rectangle shaped carpet door mats as my pan coverings. I love it! One whole mat and another mat with an L shape cut out of the corner works well for the large L shape tray on the top level. There's a little bit of a gap but that hasn't caused me any problems or extra cleanup. One mat fits in the single shelf almost perfectly with just a little lift at the corners because the corners of the pan are rounded and the mat isn't. You could round the corners with some scissors if you wanted though. 

During the week I spot clean with a dust pan or the shop-vac, then at the end of the week the mats go in the washer and air dry over the porch railing. Trays and bars get wiped down like normal for any cage cleaning day. 

Overall I've noticed the smell is much less since I started using this. It seems the urine is soaked up much better and doesn't have a chance to pool or mix with the poop and create a mess like sometimes happened with the fleece. I also notice spot cleaning is easier as the poop doesn't stick to the tightly woven carpet. With the fleece I wasn't ever able to sweep up because the fleece would wrinkle, come with it, or the poo would get stuck to the fleece. The carpet is stiff and a bit heavier so it stays in place much more easily during cleaning (and when little paws try to move it). I can even use the vacuum if I want to and the carpet stays put all by itself. No binder clips or anything needed.

The other awesome part...I buy the mats at the dollar store! I've also seen them in other places anywhere between $3-$6 or so too. I've been using 2 sets which I swap back and forth each week. After 6 months and multiple washes they're starting to show a good bit of wear. I trim the edges a bit when they ravel but for the most part the rats have left them alone. Not much chewing has happened and I think the weight of them keeps the burrowing at bay as well.

In the bottom level I've replaced the tray with a large cement mixing tub. I trimmed part of the lip off of the edges so it would fit snugly. When the doors of the cage are closed there is no gap between the tub and the cage bars. Inside I put paper type recycled bedding in it to give them a place to burrow and they also use it as a litter box too.

Bottom Level








What do you all think? Have questions? I've totally fallen in love with this method. I'll also note...there's usually more stuff in the cage like hammocks. These pictures were taken when I was adapting the cage for Cleo who was no longer able to climb and would hurt herself trying.  I took a lot of the hammocks and such down for the last month of her life and made everyone be ground rats for a while.


----------



## Lucozade (Jun 3, 2016)

I like it 

Are these the sort of things you've been using? 
http://www.wilko.com/doormats/wilko-functional-mat-ribbed-indoor-assorted-40cmx60cm/invt/1484240


----------



## Fu-Inle (Jan 22, 2015)

I like using carpet but the only problem is it takes forever to dry in the winter so I use it in the summer.


----------



## jlhummel (Oct 23, 2014)

Lucozade said:


> I like it
> 
> Are these the sort of things you've been using?
> http://www.wilko.com/doormats/wilko-functional-mat-ribbed-indoor-assorted-40cmx60cm/invt/1484240


They look like it or at least close. If you're thinking of trying it just make sure you keep an eye on the thickness and weight. There are some mats which are thinner and therefore not as heavy or as absorbent.


----------



## smoteymote (May 28, 2016)

This looks awesome! I've been debating on what to use for the wire in my cage. Tile, those ikea mats, fleece.... and now carpet! I'm going to try them all and see what my babies like best. The burrow box at the bottom is a great idea though! I'll definitely give it a try!


----------



## sweetleaf (Nov 29, 2015)

Brilliant thinking! Gonna give the carpet squares a shot with our new crew, we've been using fleece over nodour wood shavings and it's always a big hassle shaking out all of the shavings before washing the fleece with our previous rat bbys. I'd never have ever thought of trying carpet squares in a million years!


----------



## libbyw (Jul 8, 2018)

I love this idea, I realize this is an old thread but does anyone know what the backing of the carpet is? like is it rubber or foam?


----------



## Vampiric Conure (Aug 17, 2018)

libbyw - if it's anything like what I'm thinking, I believe it's rubber


----------

